# craftsman 536.885910 engine



## SCROGGS (Nov 26, 2015)

I picked up an old 536.885910 sears snow blower with no engine. I understand that it had two shafts on the original engine. Has anyone tried to convert to a single shaft using an engine like the 212cc Predator from Harbor Freight? Was thinking about running two 3 inch pulleys for the belts but not sure how that would affect things.

Any thoughts?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this threads.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/58801-repower-tecumseh-single-shaft-dual-shaft.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...chine-5-22-harbor-freight-predator-212cc.html

You will encounter challenges since if the engine was a dual shaft the camshaft turned the oposite way of the crankshaft and also the camshaft turns at 1/2 the speed of the cranksaft.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

If you go to a single shaft engine, you will need to do some work to modify the traction drive system which will run backward. The drive comes from the camshaft spindle which rotates clockwise, the crankshaft rotates counter clockwise. 

I would see if you can find out what size the original pulleys were, for a start, although you will have to reduce the traction pulley size as hsblowersfan mentioned. Making them bigger that stock will increase speed of drive and auger and require finding a new belt size to suit. Take a good look at the area where the traction belt would have to go to make sure there is nothing else there that would interfere with the belt routing to the friction plate, and see if the idler arm pulley and spring for the traction belt will still work as is or would require alteration to make contact with the belt in its new position.


----------

